# Pedigree database?



## Piccolo (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello all. I am relatively new to the breed, and I was wondering if there was a pedigree database for our lovely Maltese?

I started with standards poodles, and there is a wonderful resource that many breeders and pet owners alike use called Poodle Pedigree

you just take your dog, enter his parents, and you get a infinite number for generations worth of pedigree. It is an excellent tool to use in breeding, or tracking health issues in a line:chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This is a great database!
searching for a dog


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, Klaus Holzmann maintains: maltesed.com He has been doing this for 10 years!!! He is AMAZING! We owe him a great deal. I go there constantly. I am a pedigree junkie. 

If you have pedigree information on your own dogs that you are willing to share, he continues to add to the database.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Who submits this data? Breeders, owners or both?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> Who submits this data? Breeders, owners or both?


Klaus does a ton of research online, I think primarily from show results and breeders websites and websites like this one where people share pedigrees. 

He willingly accepts our help if we have pedigree information to share with him so if breeders, or owners can help, many of us do. He does so much work as a service; it is great if others can volunteer to share as well. 

If you have pedigrees on your own dogs, you can check first to see if he has them in there, and if he doesn't you can send them on to him. If you don't know how to find if your dogs are in there, I would be happy to help.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> Klaus does a ton of research online, I think primarily from show results and breeders websites and websites like this one where people share pedigrees.
> 
> He willingly accepts our help if we have pedigree information to share with him so if breeders, or owners can help, many of us do. He does so much work as a service; it is great if others can volunteer to share as well.
> 
> If you have pedigrees on your own dogs, you can check first to see if he has them in there, and if he doesn't you can send them on to him. If you don't know how to find if your dogs are in there, I would be happy to help.


:ThankYou: Carina. Found Penny's relatives but not her. :HistericalSmiley: it was fun looking.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> :ThankYou: Carina. Found Penny's relatives but not her. :HistericalSmiley: it was fun looking.


I found Mercedes:wub:but could not find Whitney:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Piccolo (Jun 26, 2014)

CloudClan said:


> Yes, Klaus Holzmann maintains: maltesed.com He has been doing this for 10 years!!! He is AMAZING! We owe him a great deal. I go there constantly. I am a pedigree junkie.
> 
> If you have pedigree information on your own dogs that you are willing to share, he continues to add to the database.


That is EXACTLY what I am looking for, I wanted a way to link to my pedigrees to make them easier to send  :chili::aktion033:


----------



## Piccolo (Jun 26, 2014)

my Jesse is in there, and my Tori, but they are incomplete, so when I break out the hard copies I have, I will fill them in, along with the rest of my guys


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh glad you found them! I love this database, spend a lot of time searching through it!


----------

